

Ask HN: How to find security experts/hackers to crack open source software? - andrewstuart

I have an open source web application project that I want to ensure was is secure as possible, my guess is that getting some security experts and hackers to try to crack it would be a good way to find the obvious holes.<p>How to find such people?  Bearing in mind this is free and open source software so there&#x27;s no money, merely glory and credit.<p>Anyone got any ideas where to find security folks willing to apply their skills to exposing security holes in open source software?
======
secfirstmd
Is it related go Internet Freedom? If so LiberationTech list is a good place
to start.

------
DrScump
you mean, besides asking OPM to put it on their website?

